# When In Rome



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)

Hipster Guide To Rome


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2017)

We would stay in the Albergo del Popolo in Rome back in the 1960's and 70's.  It was run by the Salvation Army and it wasn't pretty or fancy or hip, but it was CHEAP and a safe place for young women to stay and had decent (and free) food.  We stayed in a convent once but if you weren't in by 10 p.m., the gates were locked and you were on your own.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)

Norman Rockwell


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2017)

If I ever went to Rome, the first place I would head is the Colisseum and Roman Forum ruins. I guess that was too obvious for the article in the OP to mention.

Because of this thread I spent an hour reading about the Colisseum last night.  The interesting part to me was the  hypogeum (the area below the floor).  They even flooded it with water one time so they could have navy battles inside. Too many interesting things about the whole thing to even know where to start.

This video shows the area below the floor more than most.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)

"According to my Google sources: “The Roman Coliseum was officially opened in 80 A.D. By Emperor Titus as a gift to the Roman people with 100 days of games, including gladiatorial combats and wild animal fights.

 After four centuries of active use, the magnificent arena fell into neglect, and up until the 18th century it was used as a source of building materials. Though two-thirds of the original Colosseum has been destroyed over time, the amphitheater remains a popular tourist destination, as well as an iconic symbol of Rome and its long, tumultuous history…."


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2017)

"I don't leave Rome, without it".


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 13, 2017)

The Romans had to overcome great obstacles.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2017)

In 2009 Rome celebrated 2762 years of existence. As a tribute to the old times, the current inhabitants of Rome organized an old fashioned chariot race. The modern chariots were pulled by bicycles instead of horses and the riders were actually cyclists. The competitors had to race three laps around the old _Circus Maximus_.






_Circus Maximus _(current) 






Re-creation showing proximity to the Coliseum


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2017)

A glimpse of teenage life in ancient Rome - Ray Laurence


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)

Arrivederci Roma ( 1963 ) - JERRY VALE - Lyrics


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2017)

Medicine in Roman times.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2017)

A day in Rome | Life in POV


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2017)

Terrible sound track!   I had to mute it.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2017)




----------

